# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Սննդի համատեղելիությունը

## Surveyr

Վերջին շրջանում շատ է խոսվում սննդի համատեղելիության մասին, ի՞նչ գիտեք դրա մասին, և արդյոք հետևում եք սննդակարգին:


 Համատեղելության մի օրինակ իմ կողմից

----------

Jarre (27.09.2009), Safaryan (18.09.2009), Second Chance (17.09.2009), Արշակ (17.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (17.09.2009), Ձայնալար (17.09.2009), Մանուլ (17.09.2009), Ուլուանա (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ թեմա է, բավական օգտակար։  :Smile: 

Ճիշտն ասած՝ աղյուսակը լավ չհասկացա... 0–ներն ու –-ների իմաստները կբացատրե՞ք։  :Blush: 
Ասեմ, որ ինքս իմ սննդակարգում մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս համատեղելիությանը, ճիշտ է, չեմ կարող ասել, թե լիարժեք կերպով տիրապետում եմ դրան, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ տեղյակ եմ ու աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս խստորեն հետևել, հատկապես որ արածս չնչին խախտումներն էլ պարզորոշ կերպով զգում եմ սեփական մաշկի վրա, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ստամոքսիս աշխատանքի ու դրանից բխող ինքնազգացողության հետ կապված։ 

Մի հիմնական սկզբունք կա, որից էլ ածանցված է մնացածը. *ածխաջրերը չպետք է խառնել սպիտակուցների հետ*։ Դրանք անհամատեղելի են համարվում, հետևաբար դժվարացնում են մարսողությունը, ինչպես նաև առաջացնում մի շարք առողջական խնդիրներ, որոնք ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում կարող են ակնթարթորեն նկատելի լինել, բայց որ իրենց «սև գործն» անում են, դա հաստատ։ Պարզապես մեկը մի րոպե հետո է զգում, մյուսը մի ժամ հետո, մեկ ուրիշն էլ ամիսներ կամ տարիներ հետո։ 

Ուղղակի վատն այն է, որ մեզ ամենուրեք մատուցվում են բազմապիսի համեղ ուտեստներ, որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը պարունակում է միանգամայն անհամատեղելի բաղադրամասեր, դրա համար էլ շատերի համար դժվար է հրաժարվել դրանցից... Համենայնդեպս, ներկա պայմաններում գործնականում անհնար է համատեղելիության կանոններով սնվելը։ Դրան լիարժեք հետևելու միակ հնարավոր ձևը բացառապես տանը՝ անձամբ պատրաստած ճաշերով սնվելն է։ Այնուամենայնիվ, կարելի է գոնե որոշ չափով հետևել, թեկուզ դրսում սնվելու դեպքում։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի։  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (27.09.2009), Jarre (27.09.2009), Second Chance (17.09.2009), Surveyr (18.09.2009), Բարձրահասակ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Լավ թեմա է, բավական օգտակար։ 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած՝ աղյուսակը լավ չհասկացա... 0–ներն ու –-ների իմաստները կբացատրե՞ք։


 Կարծում եմ` --ները նշանակում են, որ տվյալ տեսակի ուտելիքները անհամատեղելի են, իսկ 0-ները նշանակում են, որ ոչ մի հետևանք չեն թողնի. ուզենք` կուտենք, չենք ուզի` չենք ուտի  :Smile:

----------

Surveyr (18.09.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

> Լավ թեմա է, բավական օգտակար։ 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած՝ աղյուսակը լավ չհասկացա... 0–ներն ու –-ների իմաստները կբացատրե՞ք։ 
> Ասեմ, որ ինքս իմ սննդակարգում մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս համատեղելիությանը, ճիշտ է, չեմ կարող ասել, թե լիարժեք կերպով տիրապետում եմ դրան, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ տեղյակ եմ ու աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս խստորեն հետևել, հատկապես որ արածս չնչին խախտումներն էլ պարզորոշ կերպով զգում եմ սեփական մաշկի վրա, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ ստամոքսիս աշխատանքի ու դրանից բխող ինքնազգացողության հետ կապված։ 
> 
> Մի հիմնական սկզբունք կա, որից էլ ածանցված է մնացածը. *ածխաջրերը չպետք է խառնել սպիտակուցների հետ*։ Դրանք անհամատեղելի են համարվում, հետևաբար դժվարացնում են մարսողությունը, ինչպես նաև առաջացնում մի շարք առողջական խնդիրներ, որոնք ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում կարող են ակնթարթորեն նկատելի լինել, բայց որ իրենց «սև գործն» անում են, դա հաստատ։ Պարզապես մեկը մի րոպե հետո է զգում, մյուսը մի ժամ հետո, մեկ ուրիշն էլ ամիսներ կամ տարիներ հետո։ 
> 
> Ուղղակի վատն այն է, որ մեզ ամենուրեք մատուցվում են բազմապիսի համեղ ուտեստներ, որոնց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը պարունակում է միանգամայն անհամատեղելի բաղադրամասեր, դրա համար էլ շատերի համար դժվար է հրաժարվել դրանցից... Համենայնդեպս, ներկա պայմաններում գործնականում անհնար է համատեղելիության կանոններով սնվելը։ Դրան լիարժեք հետևելու միակ հնարավոր ձևը բացառապես տանը՝ անձամբ պատրաստած ճաշերով սնվելն է։ Այնուամենայնիվ, կարելի է գոնե որոշ չափով հետևել, թեկուզ դրսում սնվելու դեպքում։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի։


- բացասական ազդեցություն ունի
0 չեզոք
+ դրական 

 Անհամատեղելիության հիմնական սկզբունքը ճիշտ եք նշել, մեր մարսողական համակարգի կառուցվացքը այնպիսին է, որ գործնականում ածխաջրերի ու սպիտակուցների համատեղ յուրացումը ահռելի խնդիրներ է առաջացնում: Ես ինքս այդ երևույթի ողջ բարդությունը զգացի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ դադարեցի դրանց համատեղ ընդունումը:
 Առաջին հայացքից, իրոք, բավականին բարդ է թվում, այն էլ հայ մարդու համար, նման կերպ սնվելը, քանի որ դա ենթադրում է սննդակարգից հանել այնպիսի ճաշատեսակներ, ինչպիսիք են՝  տոլման, խինկալին, ընկույզի մուրաբան :Smile:  և այլն: Կամ ասենք՝ ավանդական հայկական խորովածը լավաշով վայելելը: Բայց երբ մի առ ժամանակ զերծ եք մնում նման գայթակղություններից, ու միաժամանակ պահպանում ճիշտ սնվելու մի շարք այլ կանոններ,  ապա պարզ է դառնում երևույթի ողջ դրական ազդեցությունը, և առավել դյուրին դառնում ճիշտ սննդակարգի պահպանման բարդ գործընթացը :Smile:  :

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Եթե դեմ չեք աղյուսակը ավելի մեծ չափերով տեղադրեմ, որ ավելի լավ երևա:

----------

Դեկադա (27.09.2009), Մանուլ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բա ո՞նց իմանանք մեր կերածը ածխաջո՞ւր ա, թե՞ սպիտակուց  :Pardon:

----------


## Surveyr

> Բա ո՞նց իմանանք մեր կերածը ածխաջո՞ւր ա, թե՞ սպիտակուց


Մի քանի տարածված  սննդամթերքների օրինակներ

----------

Բարձրահասակ (18.09.2009), Ձայնալար (18.09.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Մի քանի տարածված  սննդամթերքների օրինակներ


Տարօրինակ է իսկ ածխաջրերը ինչու չի կարելի արևածաղկի ձեթով տապակել :Think: 

Ապրես Surveyr շատ լավ թեմա ես բացել: Ես վաղուց է ինչ հետևում եմ համատեղելությանը հնարավորինս չափով իհարկե: Կաշխատեմ որոշ բաներ էլ ես տեղադրեմ իմ ունեցած նյութերից

----------


## Rammstein

> Տարօրինակ է իսկ ածխաջրերը ինչու չի կարելի արևածաղկի ձեթով տապակել


Ամինա ջան, ասեմ, որ ընդհանրապես ձեթով տապակած որեւէ բան խիստ վնասակար է: Ձեթը տապակբելուց հետո դառում է չափազանց ծանրամարս: Ձեթի միակ առավելությունը էն ա, որ համեղ ա ստացվում դրանով տապակելը: Նորմալ յուղից լավը չկա, բայց ոչ բուսական յուղից, որովհետեւ էդ էլ նույն բանն ա, ինչ ձեթը: Ի դեպ խանութներում էլ դժվար ա, կամ գուցե հնարավոր չի նորմալ յուղ ճարելը: Ամենալավը` կարագ առնել ու յուղը պատրաստել, որը շատ համեղ ա ու շատ դյուրամարս: Եթե պետք ա, պատրաստման տեխնոլոգիան կգրեմ:

Սննդի համատեղելիության առումով կարամ ասեմ մի բան. սկզբում պետք է ուտել շատ քաղցրը, հետո ավելի քիչ քաղցրը, հետո գալիս են թթու, դառը, կծու համերը, ու նոր աղին:

----------


## Դեկադա

Մի քանի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ :Smile: :Հեղուկները պետք է խմել ուտելուց   մոտավորապես 20-30 րոպե առաջ, ոչպեսզի ստեղծվի համապատասխան միկրոֆլորա, կամ էլ ուտելուց 2 ժամ հետո` որպեսզի սննդի մարսումը կատարված լինի:Մրգերը ուտել ուտելուց 1-1,5ժ. առաջ կամ ուտելուց 3ժ. հետո:Երկրորդ սնունդ օգտագործել օսլա կամ սպիտակուց պարունակող սննդամթերք, բայց ոչ իրար հետ`միասին համատեղելի չեն, առանց զտված նյութերի կամ խթանիչների// սուրճ, կոմպոտ//:բանջարեղենը ավելի քիչ եփեք հօգուտ քչի և մեկումեջ փոխեք համը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի քանի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ:Հեղուկները պետք է խմել ուտելուց   մոտավորապես 20-30 րոպե առաջ, ոչպեսզի ստեղծվի համապատասխան միկրոֆլորա, կամ էլ ուտելուց 2 ժամ հետո` որպեսզի սննդի մարսումը կատարված լինի:


Կամ էլ ուտելու ընթացքում:  :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ուտելու ընթացքում էտքան էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում, բայց եթե շիլաներ կամ փլավներ են երևի թե կարելի է: :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ուտելու ընթացքում էտքան էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում, բայց եթե շիլաներ կամ փլավներ են երևի թե կարելի է:


Էդ դեպքում ո՞նց կարելի է ջրիկ ճաշեր ուտել:

----------


## Apsara

եթե իսկապես սրանով հետաքրքված եք, ապա նաև սկզբնաղբյուրով էլ կհետաքրքրվեք, իսկ զկզբնաղբյուրը *այուրվեդա*ն է, ինտերնետում շատ բան կա գրված, այնպես որ չեմ ծավալվում:

Միայն կասեմ այն, որ ճիշտ սնվելուց շատ բան է կախված, ինչպես ասում են հնդիկները՝
*Դու այն ես, ինչ ուտում ես* :Wink:

----------

Rammstein (28.09.2009), Դեկադա (28.09.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես ավելի շատ սնվելուց հետևում եմ տաքը սառի հետ չուտելուն, սա համար մեկ թշնամին է և՛ ատամներին, և՛ ստամոքսին:
  Ժամանակակից համատեղելիության աղյուսակներին ծանոթ չեմ, բայց միշտ լավ եմ հիշում պապայիս ասածը, որ դարերով փորձված պապենական կերակուրներ ունենք, որոնց բաղադրամասերի համատեղելիությունը փորձվելա: Իսկ հիմա շատ կան տարբեր տեսակի աղցաններ, կերակրատեսակներ, որոնք հնարվում են ինչ-որ տնային տնտեսուհու «մտահաղացման» շնորհիվ, բայց համատեղելիության տեսանկյունից 0 են, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ կարող են թույն հանդիսանալ մեր օրգանիզմի համար: Ու դրա համար մեր ավանդական մասուրթթուն կամ ավելուկով ճաշը գերադասում եմ ցանկացած _«թագավորական»_ նոր կերակրատեսակներից, որոնցով լի են ամսագրերը: :Smile: 

_հ.գ.Որքան էլ սնունդը համտեղենք, բայց քիչ շարժվենք, մարմնամարզությամբ չզբաղվենք, դա պարզապես կլինի «ժամանակի վատնում» + զուր լարվածություն_

----------


## Rammstein

> եթե իսկապես սրանով հետաքրքված եք, ապա նաև սկզբնաղբյուրով էլ կհետաքրքրվեք, իսկ զկզբնաղբյուրը *այուրվեդա*ն է, ինտերնետում շատ բան կա գրված, այնպես որ չեմ ծավալվում:
> 
> Միայն կասեմ այն, որ ճիշտ սնվելուց շատ բան է կախված, ինչպես ասում են հնդիկները՝
> *Դու այն ես, ինչ ուտում ես*


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու ինչ որ ես գրել եմ, հենց Այուրվեդա իմացող մարդուց եմ լսել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կամ էլ ուտելու ընթացքում:


Ուտելու ընթացքում պիտի որ ավելի վնասակար լինի։



> Ուտելու ընթացքում էտքան էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում, բայց եթե շիլաներ կամ փլավներ են երևի թե կարելի է:


Իմ իմանալով՝ ոչ մի դեպքում էլ չի կարելի։ 



> Էդ դեպքում ո՞նց կարելի է ջրիկ ճաշեր ուտել:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, թե կարելի է։  :Jpit:  Համենայնդեպս, սննդի համատեղելիության տեսակետից ջրիկ ճաշերն, այսպես ասած, սխալ ճաշեր են։ Կարծում եմ՝ այդ մտքին զուտ տրամաբանորեն էլ կարելի է հանգել, բայց ես նաև լսել եմ այդ հարցում գիտակ մարդկանցից։ 
Ի դեպ, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, ջրիկ ճաշերը՝ ապուրները, որպես կանոն, բավական դժվարամարս են լինում։

----------


## dvgray

> Ի դեպ, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք, ջրիկ ճաշերը՝ ապուրները, որպես կանոն, բավական դժվարամարս են լինում։


ինչ՞ դժվարամարս  :Shok: 
ջրիկ ճաշը ուտելուց հետո ոնց որ բան կերած չլինես ու ուտելու նորմալ, մարդկային-մսային սնունդ ես ման գալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Surveyr

Ինչու՞ չի կարելի սնունդ ընդունելու հետ միաժամանակ ընդունել նաև հեղուկներ:
 Որոհետև ցանկացած հեղուկ առաջին հերթին նոսրացնում է ստամոքսահյութը, լեղին, դրանով իսկ դժվարացնելով սննդի նորմալ  յուրացումը,  մինչև սննունդ ընդունելը 30 րոպեն լրիվ բավարար է որպեսզի հեղուկը քիչ հերիք նորմալ յուրացվի, այլև նորմալ պայմաններ ստեղծի կոշտ սննդի ընդունման համար:
 Երբեմն սնունդն ընդունելուց հետո, մինչև հեղուկ ընդունելը 2 ժամն էլ բավական չէ, քանի որ մասնավորապես մսամթերքները 2 ժամվա ընթացքում մեր օրգանիզմը չի հասցնում մարսել :

----------

Second Chance (28.09.2009), Դեկադա (28.09.2009)

----------

